# Tennis anyone?



## Buzz762 (Sep 8, 2006)

Alright... I'm not expecting much response but I figured I'd ask anyways. Anyone else here a fan of tennis? 

I always thought it was quite boring until I started playing in highschool. Ever since then I've been watching it on TV whenever it is on. This US Open has been taking up nearly all of my free time...


----------



## rogue (Sep 8, 2006)

i cant play for shit


----------



## cadenhead (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm too fat for that sport.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 8, 2006)

Buzz762 said:


> Alright... I'm not expecting much response but I figured I'd ask anyways. Anyone else here a fan of tennis?
> 
> I always thought it was quite boring until I started playing in highschool. Ever since then I've been watching it on TV whenever it is on. This US Open has been taking up nearly all of my free time...



I could watch 6 foot blonde Russian girls all day!


----------



## Jason (Sep 8, 2006)

fun to play boring to watch.


----------



## Makelele (Sep 8, 2006)

.jason. said:


> boring to watch.



Not if Maria Sharapova is playing.


----------



## Elysian (Sep 8, 2006)

oh god my younger sister watches tennis all the time, drives me nuts, i find it so boring... so does my mom, and she always watches it in my moms room, sometimes it drives my mom out of her own room


----------



## Michael (Sep 8, 2006)

I play table tennis once or twice a week at school.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Sep 9, 2006)

YAY!! I used to play all the time a few years ago, still play from time to time. Its the sport I'm best at. (To be fair I'm pretty terrible at most others ). Its great to play when you get above a certain level, i.e being able to hit the ball hard and low, and serve fast!

Although I don't find it too great to watch, I usually catch most of wimbledon (it gets loads of coverage over here, obviously)


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2006)

I love tennis! I've been playing for years.


----------



## rummy (Sep 10, 2006)

I played as a youngster, but I haven't even seen my racket in years!


----------



## Buzz762 (Jul 12, 2007)

Reviving this thread..

I'm completely hooked on tennis again... Right before my trip, I got hooked on Wimbledon, and religiously watched the tournament. Near the end of it, I really had the urge to go out and play again. In the past few days, I've done nothing else except going out to hit. I was considering entering a city-wide contest, but decided to hold off until next summer and just train over the rest of the year so I actually have some hope of not being eliminated in the first round.

I called up a few people that used to play on the team in high school and we went out and did some doubles, which was a ton of fun, nostalgia filled, and kind of weird. None of us had really played doubles in years, so it was kind of awkward for a few, but things returned to the way they had once been pretty quickly. The way we paired off into teams, I ended up partnered with my doubles partner from high school. Then, as the match progressed, something strange happened.. Someone pointed out that there was someone that looked remarkably like our old coach in the parking lot. A few minutes later, it was confirmed that it was indeed our old coach that was actually there doing summer tennis lessons for the community center, though we didn't say anything to him until after the game we were on. It, of course, screwed with our concentration knowing that he was watching us. 

It happened to be a 95 degree day, which didn't bother me in the least.. though it got to everyone else. We did a best of 5 sets match; 6-1, 6-2, 6-4.


Went out again today, and whiffed on a kick serve, which really fucking hurt my arm. It doesn't feel too sore anymore, so I think I'll be plenty fine to go out tomorrow and do the exact same thing (though, hopefully without whiffing again).


----------



## playstopause (Jul 12, 2007)

I've been a tennis fan for more than 20 years now.
I started playing when i was 10.

I used to watch McEnroe vs Becker!
I miss Agassi so much...


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 12, 2007)

I really like tennis! I haven't been able to play since Jr. High, though  The past few months, I've been really wanting to play again, but I don't know anyone else that plays (or wants to). It would probably be a good idea anyway, since I was in much better shape when I was playing. I've got some tennis game demo on my PS3 that's been getting a lot of play.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 12, 2007)

I try to play tennis as often as I can.

My old roommate was a Tennis pro, and we would hit quite a bit (3 times a week or so). His father won Wimbeldon in doubles back in the 70s.


----------



## Rick (Jul 12, 2007)

I haven't played in a bit but I ran into an old classmate who plays and he's gonna call me when he gets back from Cali so we can start hitting again.


----------

